# Suche Routenplaner der viele Ziele sortieren kann



## MICHI123 (18. April 2010)

Hi
hab hier so etwa 150 Ziele die alle abgefahren werden müssen, dafür soll ich die kürzeste Route für raussuchen, Bei google Maps kann man ärgerlicherweise nur 20 Ziele eingeben und muss diese dann per hand sortieren... 
Kennt jemand ein Routenplaner mit dem man viele Ziele automatisch so sortieren kann, dass alle abgefahren werden und der weg am kürzesten ist?
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Ketchup33 (18. April 2010)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hi
> hab hier so etwa 150 Ziele die alle abgefahren werden müssen, dafür soll ich die kürzeste Route für raussuchen, Bei google Maps kann man ärgerlicherweise nur 20 Ziele eingeben und muss diese dann per hand sortieren...
> Kennt jemand ein Routenplaner mit dem man viele Ziele automatisch so sortieren kann, dass alle abgefahren werden und der weg am kürzesten ist?
> Gruß,
> Michi


Moin moin,

ich hab den Routenplaner 2008 von Rondomedia hier auf dem Rechner. Da kann man ausreichend viele (hab grad mal probeweise 130 eingegeben) Zwischenziele anfahren und unter "Extras" --> "Einstellungen" läßt sich die Option "Anfahrtsreihenfolge optimieren" aktivieren. Wie zuverlässig das bei 150 Zielen ist, hab ich allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert.

--> http://cgi.ebay.de/ROUTENPLANER-2008-DEUTSCHLAND-OSTERREICH-SCHWEIZ-NEU_W0QQitemZ120457693195QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSoftware?hash=item1c0bd6880b


----------



## MICHI123 (18. April 2010)

Hm Klingt gut, aber cool wär das freewaremäßiges


----------



## Xeron-Moonwalker (23. April 2010)

Hi,
falls das  noch aktuell ist kannst du ja mal folgende Routenplaner ausprobieren:
Die Option der optimalen Routenfindung sollte dort enthalten sein, selbst ausprobiert habe ich es allerdings nicht.

1) Microsoft Autoroute http://www.microsoft.com/germany/autoroute/default.mspx
     Die kostenlose 60-Tage Version sollte ja erst einmal reichen.
2) ADAC-Routenplaner falls du dort Mitglied bist 

Ansonsten fällt mir dazu nur das "Traveling Salesman Problem" ein


----------

